# Pics of my new Tile rod



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to Capt Rich from Atlantic Custom Rods in NY for my 2nd custom rod by him. 

This is a new AR70HP-R for rail rod...East coat style...Its a 30-80 7' blank built for tuna chunking & deep bottom Tilefish...

Its a custom Carbon Fiber composite blank...

If anyone interested in his work shoot him a email [email protected], tell him 2aces sent you.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

looks great !

chris


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*custom tile rod*

SwEEEEEEEEt. I shark fish from the beach a lot, if not too nosey what price was rod?:fishing:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Here's Pic's of my first rod Capt Richie built for me.*

ARC -70MH 20-40lb rod the will handle 18oz..Great grouper / snapper or MTK cod rod.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

2aces said:


> ARC -70MH 20-40lb rod the will handle 18oz..Great grouper / snapper or MTK cod rod.


Sorry about that if you see the *RED X* but here is a few pics of my first rod made for me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice*

thing of beauty those rods


----------

